# Check out some of my music :)



## Shane Asylum (Feb 7, 2013)

This is some of the dubstep I have been working on, still learning to use the program but please take a listen and let me know what you think. I can always use some creative criticism to help me make better tracks.


----------



## Augustine (Feb 23, 2013)

Shane, I'm rather impressed by these pieces. I wouldn't necessary classify them as dubstep, however, although similar elements do appear throughout (especially on Welcome to the Madhouse). I would say that they seem to hold more substance than most dubstep that I've heard, more technical, all of which are great things. My favorite work is on Fear. Keep it going, my friend. I think that you are on to something!


----------



## Shane Asylum (Feb 24, 2013)

Augustine said:


> Shane, I'm rather impressed by these pieces. I wouldn't necessary classify them as dubstep, however, although similar elements do appear throughout (especially on Welcome to the Madhouse). I would say that they seem to hold more substance than most dubstep that I've heard, more technical, all of which are great things. My favorite work is on Fear. Keep it going, my friend. I think that you are on to something!


i appreciate it man and yea my initial idea is to make something that can be rapped over as well cause im going to have metal as the verse parts and rap over it then try and get some dubstep breakdowns where the chorus would be im just still trying to learn the program too so yea but thanks man if u want to follow my sound cloud u can hear when i put new stuff up, its www.soundcloud.com/shane-asylum


----------

